# Sticky  Incase anyone needs help finding IC or intake boots and connectors...



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

Just incase anyone out there needs connector boots and fittings for intakes, or intercoolers etc... here is a link to our site:
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1121_1149
We have quite a few sizes available, with more to come. Incase anybody needs some help with finding them......


----------

